# Онемение правой ноги после операции по удалению грыжи L5-S1



## Алена 231506 (16 Окт 2022)

Онемение правой ноги после операции по удалению грыжи L5-S1, сделали операцию 13.10.22г сегодня 3 день, онемение  и мурашки по задней стороне правой ноги от попы до кончиков пальцев, кроме большого, спереди ноги голеностопа, колят аксамон, кетонал, комбилипен; пока улучшения нет...мне 37л. Двое маленьких ребятишек (пошла на операцию от невыносимой боли в ноге этой, ходила еле как с бодогом согнувшись, немного проходила и нога забивалась и стягивалась как будто 300 км пробежала, ощущение камни в ноге и свинец залили), что мне делать доктор? Я очень боюсь стать неподвижной такой.


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2022)

@Алена 231506, Алёна, здравствуйте! 
Вы ещё находитесь в больнице? 
До операции онемения, которое Вы описываете, не было? 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Алена 231506 (16 Окт 2022)

@La murr, я еще в больнице да, онемения и мурашки появились за пару дней до операции, 3 недели были боли, сводило, крутило.

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин , такая ситуация- Онемение правой ноги после операции по удалению грыжи L5-S1, сделали операцию 13.10.22г сегодня 3 день, онемение и мурашки по задней стороне правой ноги от попы до кончиков пальцев, кроме большого пальца, спереди ноги голеностопа, в пятке как камни с мурашками и иголками, спереди ногу чувствую, пальцы на ноге шевелятся большой и средний, остальные все под неимением и мурашками;
колят аксамон, кетонал, комбилипен; и сосудистые пока улучшения не замечаю...мне 37л. Двое маленьких ребятишек (пошла на операцию от невыносимой боли в ноге этой, ходила еле как с бодогом согнувшись, немного проходила и нога забивалась и стягивалась как будто 300 км пробежала, ощущение камни в ноге и свинец залили), что мне делать доктор? Я очень боюсь стать неподвижной такой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... Онемение правой ноги после операции по удалению грыжи L5-S1, сделали операцию 13.10.22г сегодня 3 день, онемение и мурашки по задней стороне правой ноги от попы до кончиков пальцев, кроме большого пальца, спереди ноги голеностопа, в пятке как камни с мурашками и иголками, спереди ногу чувствую, пальцы на ноге шевелятся большой и средний, остальные все под неимением и мурашками;


Радикулопатия. Поражение корешка от грыжи.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... колят аксамон, кетонал, комбилипен; и сосудистые пока улучшения не замечаю...


Должно восстановиться.
Онемение вообще не столь важно, при всей неприятности - это не мешает жить.
Важно нет ли слабости.
На пятках и носках ходить можете? 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Двое маленьких ребятишек (пошла на операцию от невыносимой боли в ноге этой, ходила еле как с бодогом согнувшись, немного проходила и нога забивалась и стягивалась как будто 300 км пробежала, ощущение камни в ноге и свинец залили),


Правильно сделали. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> что мне делать доктор?


Ждать и бороться. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Я очень боюсь стать неподвижной такой.


Не будете. Пройдет. Все будет хорошо!


----------



## Алена 231506 (16 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, на пятках хожу,  но там как будто ногу отсидела, как камушек там, мурашки и иголки, больновато, но хожу,  слабости в чем нет?

На носочках на правой ноге не могу...мурашки и стянутость пяточки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> На носочках на правой ноге не могу...мурашки и стянутость пяточки


То и есть слабость, вот с ней и надо бороться.
Сейчас главное не подверните ее. Нужен ортез на голеностоп, можно мягкий, но крепкий.


----------



## Алена 231506 (16 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, я подворачивала ногу..у меня есть такой корсетик...а как бороться с этим?


----------



## ZergeZ (16 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, на пятках хожу,  но там как будто ногу отсидела, как камушек там, мурашки и иголки, больновато, но хожу,  слабости в чем нет?
> 
> На носочках на правой ноге не могу...мурашки и стянутость пяточки.


Лично мне в аналогичной ситуации и после похожей операции  помогает:
1) коврик с апликатором кузнецова - я по нему шагаю - 2-3 минуты -  своеобразный точечный массаж ступни, который ( как мне кажется) усиливает  передачу нервных импульсов и онемение, как минимум уменьшается.  Если надумаете,  сначала в тонких носочках начинайте, иначе не сможет по этим  иголкам ступать, потом привыкните.
2) занятия на велотренажере( или как вариант  -  велотренировки на велосипеде) - по моим представлениям  интенсивный кровоток и лимфо ток - также способствует  восстановлению чуствительности нервных корешков. я 

А еще бы вам я посоветовал подходящие упражнения для укрепления мышц стопы и голеностопа - поищите в интернете - много разных есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... а как бороться с этим?


Бороться - носить ортез.
И восстанавливать нерв.


----------



## Алена 231506 (17 Окт 2022)

Какими способами бороться  @Доктор Ступин?


----------



## dulsinia (17 Окт 2022)

Соблюдать предписания врача. Не лениться делать ЛФК. Аппликатор хорошая штука. Искать потихоньку массажиста хорошего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Какими способами бороться  @Доктор Ступин?


Что назначил врач домой?


----------



## Алена 231506 (17 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, пока ещё ничего..завтра узнаю, отправлю вам обязательно


----------



## Алена 231506 (18 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, вот что назначил


----------



## Алена 231506 (18 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Бороться - носить ортез.
> И восстанавливать нерв.


Здравствуйте доктор,  какой ортез лучше взять? Что-то старый не могу найти...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте доктор,  какой ортез лучше взять?


Можете походить на пятках и на носках. Стопа поднимается?


----------



## Алена 231506 (19 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, на носочки нет...а так туда сюда вроде да.

На пятки встаю, ходить немного на них могу, на больной ноге на носочках не могу стоять, нету силы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2022)

То есть надо:
- стимулировать нерв и мышцу, отвечающую за поднимание стопы. Так?
- тренировать мышцу, отвечающую за поднимание стопы. Так?
- кормить больной нерв и мышцу. Так?
- обеспечивать, чтобы еда доходила до больного нерва и мышцы. Так?


----------



## Алена 231506 (19 Окт 2022)

Можно ли мне сейчас массаж ноги?
И доктор @Доктор Ступин   посмотрите мрт там пишут гемонгиома это опасно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2022)

1 см маленькая не опасна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Можно ли мне сейчас массаж ноги?


В моих вопросах, которые без ответа, нет про массаж.


----------



## Алена 231506 (20 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть надо:
> - стимулировать нерв и мышцу, отвечающую за поднимание стопы. Так?
> - тренировать мышцу, отвечающую за поднимание стопы. Так?
> - кормить больной нерв и мышцу. Так?
> - обеспечивать, чтобы еда доходила до больного нерва и мышцы. Так?


Как это все делать?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В моих вопросах, которые без ответа, нет про массаж.


Поняла



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1 см маленькая не опасна


Её нужно как то лечить? И что можно при ней ? Эл.фарез, ЛФК, токи? Что-то ещё?


----------



## Алена 231506 (20 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В моих вопросах, которые без ответа, нет про массаж.


Доктор @Доктор Ступин   мышцы на ноге так и стянуты, в пятке! Как это убрать? Икроножную мышцу если надовить то больно...что мне делать? 
Кажется на стопе под пальцами как будто нитками сшили..и посредине пятки 😭😭😭😭 подскажите пожалуйста 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 страх меня одолевает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Как это все делать?


- стимулировать нерв и мышцу, отвечающую за поднимание стопы - электростимуляцией
- тренировать мышцу, отвечающую за поднимание стопы - ЛФК
- кормить больной нерв и мышцу - лекарства
- обеспечивать, чтобы еда доходила до больного нерва и мышцы - лекарства. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Поняла
> 
> 
> Её нужно как то лечить? И что можно при ней ? Эл.фарез, ЛФК, токи? Что-то ещё?


Забудьте.
Контроль через пару лет, если не забудете.



> Доктор @Доктор Ступин мышцы на ноге так и стянуты, в пятке! Как это убрать? Икроножную мышцу если надовить то больно...что мне делать?
> Кажется на стопе под пальцами как будто нитками сшили..и посредине пятки 😭😭😭😭 подскажите пожалуйста 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 страх меня одолевает.


Вот это можно массажем.

Но пока не восстановится нерв, это конечно будет.


----------



## Алена 231506 (21 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... пока не восстановится нерв, это конечно будет.


Доктор как долго будет восстанавливаться нерв? 😭😭🙏🙏🙏

Спасибо за ответ...когда можно массаж и электростимуляцию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Доктор как долго будет восстанавливаться нерв?


1-3 мм в день.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ...когда можно массаж и электростимуляцию?


Вчера.


----------



## Алена 231506 (22 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, можно ли такой прибор купить , чтобы пользоваться в домашних условиях? Если да то какой? 🙏🙏🙏🙏

@Доктор Ступин  , снова болит нога, ноющая боль в бедре , задеть голень больно. Надевая корсет при поднимании таза болит в бедре...напрягается ...я не знаю как описать эту боль...на бок правый ложусь,  кажется на голую кость, все трещит...при хождении отдаёт в бедро...😭😭😭 я не хочу снова под нож...после операции прошло 8 дней...
ЛФК лежа то что нашла и показали делаю...больно везде..что мне делать??

Может делаю что-то не так? Тут по сайту не ориентируюсь..какие у вас предложения? Писали про ваши упражнения,  можно ссылку пожалуйста 🙏🙏🙏 у меня маленькие детки, а я толком ходить не могу...наступаю через боль и мурашки, стянутость 😭😭😭😭 страшно,  не хочу быть или стать инвалидом.


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Писали про ваши упражнения, можно ссылку пожалуйста


Система лечебных упражнений после операции по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... я не хочу снова под нож...после операции прошло 8 дней...


И не надо, болит - лечим боль. Что принимали?



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ЛФК лежа то что нашла и показали делаю...больно везде..что мне делать?
> 
> Может делаю что-то не так?


----------



## Алена 231506 (23 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... болит - лечим боль. Что принимали?


Мидокалм 150 2 раза, мильгамма 3раза, аркоксия 90 мг 1раз, нейромедин 2р, пентоксифиллин 3р =это в день, если больно сильно то кетанов ещё пила.

@Доктор Ступин   посмотрите пожалуйста

@Доктор Ступин   я у вас спрашивала про массаж, можно или нельзя массаж ноги?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2022)

Массаж ноги можно.
То, что по препаратам, нормально. Хотя, конечно, когда болит лучше принимать препараты от воспаления, препараты от боли, миорелаксанты. Витамины и сосудорасширяющие в это время не нужны. В момент боли хорошо добавлять домашнюю физиотерапию – лежать на аппликаторе три раза в день минут по 15, чтобы стало тепло, а потом наносить мазь против воспаления лучше под компресс. Также три раза на 01:00. Так дней 5-6. Если боль не нарастает. Если боль нарастает – к врачу немедленно. Если не улучшается, через 5-6 дней всё равно к врачу.


----------



## Алена 231506 (24 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин   спасибо,  сегодня был массажист, мягкий массаж ног, стопы, разгонял кровообращение, болит при нажатии, мышцы что ли так назвать, это не та боль что была раньше, как будто били а синяков нет, была у врача, сказал все что от него требовалось он все сделал, освободил все зажатые корешки, убрал ту адскую боль..поставил видимо блокаду новокаин и декс так он сказал медсестре...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2022)

Как самочувствие?


----------



## Алена 231506 (25 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, вот утро в Красноярске,  кожа от массажа побаливает  но встала отлично 🤞🤞🤞 тьфу тьфу, в стопе немного прошли мурашки, в пяточке клубок - который как мне чувствовалось есть в пятке ,стал меньше..продолжаем массаж и все медикаменты, единственное под ночь в ноге тяжесть , пью найз..вроде нормально...спасибо вам большое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2022)

Нормально!
Но не спешите.


----------



## Алена 231506 (25 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, любая боль где-то в теле теперь для меня какой-то страх...подскажите пожалуйста ещё, как после 2-х мес сидеть  есть подушки?


----------



## Ольгилина (25 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ...любая боль где-то в теле теперь для меня какой-то страх...


Алёна, не переживайте. У вас маленькая грыжа, все восстановится. Нужно время. У меня 4 см была, синдром конского хвоста. Это страшно когда не чувствуешь таз, нарушение фто, эти постоянные прокладки и памперсы. Про интимную жизнь молчу, ощущаю себя бабушкой старой. А у вас все будет хорошо. Вот увидите, пройдёт три месяца и у вас все восстановится. Пройдёт 1,5 месяца, идите на ЛФК, вам будут укреплять мышцы, которые ослабли. Запишитесь на реабилитацию, вам она положенна по омс, а там вам помогут восстановиться. Удачи вам и не паникуйте, все будет хорошо!


----------



## Алена 231506 (26 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... Если боль нарастает – к врачу немедленно.


@Доктор Ступин   боль вернулась 😭😭😭 как наносить мазь под компресс? Какую и какой компресс? От чего так болят внутри мышцы (или мясо в ноге), становится страшно...к какому доктору бежать?

@Ольгилина, очень сильно болит нога, как будто пинали синяков нет, но адски болит...это разве нормально?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   боль вернулась 😭😭😭


К врачу, который занимается болью спине. Обычно это невролог или ортопед. Но с добавкой – вертебролог. Может эту добавку он и не прибавляет. Но он должен заниматься позвоночником.
Пока такого нет – любому, кто лечит боль. Обычно это просто невролог.


----------



## Алена 231506 (26 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин это может так болеть вены? Это мышечная боль? Вдруг это что-то другое 😭😭😭


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2022)

Если вены, то нога плотная, как камень.
Остальное и есть мышцы, скорее из-за поясницы.


----------



## Алена 231506 (26 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин   как узнать точно?


----------



## Ольгилина (26 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин это может так болеть вены? Это мышечная боль? Вдруг это что-то другое 😭😭😭


У меня было так, это первое время, боль была такая, как будто выворачивает мышцу изнутри. Это просто ослабла мышца. Когда я была после операции через месяц на ЛФК с инструктором, мне укрепляли мышцы тренировками. Единственное сейчас плохое кровообращение в ноге, холодная икра, а так таковой боли нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   как узнать точно?


УЗИ вен


----------



## Алена 231506 (27 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если вены, то нога плотная, как камень.
> Остальное и есть мышцы, скорее из-за поясницы.


@Доктор Ступин   как бороться с этой болью если это из-за поясницы все? С утра встаю нога тяжёлая такая...в пятке так и есть онемение и мурашки...под пальчиками будто что-то лежит и мешает...пальчики 3 так и плохо двигаются...массаж ноги больно делать из-за боли в ноге...замкнутый круг какой-то...к середине ноября все мои помошники уедут и я останусь одна... маленький ребёнок 😭😭😭 помогите мне доктор...🙏🙏🙏 как все это победить...



Ольгилина написал(а):


> У меня было так, это первое время, боль была такая, как будто выворачивает мышцу изнутри. Это просто ослабла мышца. Когда я была после операции через месяц на ЛФК с инструктором, мне укрепляли мышцы тренировками. Единственное сейчас плохое кровообращение в ноге, холодная икра, а так таковой боли нет.


Первое время это сколько?


----------



## Ольгилина (27 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Первое время это сколько?


Примерно два месяца болела, потом постепенно боль прошла. Но хромаю на эту ногу, боли нет, но у меня парез стопы.


----------



## Алена 231506 (27 Окт 2022)

@Ольгилина, парез стопы у вас как? У меня мало подвижные пальцы на правой ноге мезинец и ещё 2 перед ним, под пальцами как будто сшили нитками и положили мешочек с чем то, мешает и больно, в пятке онемение мурашки и также больно и как будто шарик с иголками внутри, плюс слабость,  я не стою на пятке и носочках...и это меня пугает очень, ну и под коленом больно.


----------



## Ольгилина (27 Окт 2022)

Это первое время после операции. Потом будет онемение , колющие мурашки закончатся. Парез стопы, у меня стопа при ходьбе подворачивается как у мишки косолапого. Иногда неприятные ощущения в пятке, немного больно, но быстро проходит. У меня нет чувствительности с наружи пятки и двух пальцев мизинец и рядом пальчик. Под коленом тоже болело первое время, я всегда мазала меновазином.


----------



## Алена 231506 (28 Окт 2022)

Ольгилина написал(а):


> Это первое время после операции. Потом будет онемение , колющие мурашки закончатся. Парез стопы, у меня стопа при ходьбе подворачивается как у мишки...


Почему будет? Так у всех? И как с этим бороться?


----------



## Ольгилина (28 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ...Так у всех? И как с этим бороться?


Нет конечно, может у вас по другому будет, у всех все по разному. У кого-то все восстанавливается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Ольгилина, парез стопы у вас как? У меня мало подвижные пальцы на правой ноге мезинец и ещё 2 перед ним, под пальцами как будто сшили нитками и положили мешочек с чем то, мешает и больно, в пятке онемение мурашки и также больно и как будто шарик с иголками внутри, плюс слабость,  я не стою на пятке и носочках...и это меня пугает очень, ну и под коленом больно.


Это и есть парез и онемение.
И с ним надо бороться целый год, только тогда будет ясен исход. 
Слабость и онемение - это не боль.
Вполне можно справиться.
Если слабость мешает и нога цепляется - держатель стопы. 
Если слабость мешает и нога подворачивается - ортез полужесткий на голеностоп. 
Если онемение раздражает - антиконвульсант, а может и плюс антидепрессант.
И все это не отменяет лечение радикулопатии - лекарства, стимуляциях, ЛФК.


----------



## Алена 231506 (29 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин   ещё я бы хотела подготовиться к моменту, когда можно начинать сидеть, вашу разработанную спец подушку, желательно так, чтобы дома, в машину и на работу, то есть 3 шт.

@Доктор Ступин  порекомендуйте занятия ЛФК 🙏🙏🙏  что входит в стимуляцию?
Какие пить антиконвульсанты и антидеприсанты?
Невролог с пк сказал мне так - может восстановиться нога может нет,  ничего не назначил,  меня не смотрел, лечение не комментировал..
Понимаю что большенству докторов безразлично все, но это моя жизнь и страшно очень...

@Доктор Ступин   помогите пожалуйста,  возможно ли консультация с вами онлайн?
Или к какому доктору идти...один невролог ещё посоветовала спрей меновазин, брызгала - часть боли временно уходит, + рекомендовала заменить медокалм на боклазан или их можно вместе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2022)

Надо всё системно.
Всегда определяемся с целями и задачами
Цели три:
1 – восстановление нерва
2 – восстановление силы мышц
3 - уменьшение боли
С болью мы вроде как определились. Хотя бы понимаете, что все должен держать в руках врач, который Вас лечит. 
У этой цели есть в свою очередь две задачи:
Первая – уменьшение воспаления - острой боли, как правило это делается на уровне самого поражения. На уровне грыжи (несколько условно).
Вторая – уменьшение хронической боли на уровне головы (несколько условно). 
Первая задача Вами уже практически выполнена. Держим её только про запас. Всё, что Вы делали, если начнётся острая боль – повторим.
Вторая задача это прием препаратов. Как Вы поняли, это антидепрессант и антиконвульсант.
Какие решает лечащий врач. В стандарте это препараты типа габапентин и типа амитриптилина!

По этой цели и ее достижении Вам все понятно?


----------



## Алена 231506 (29 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин    у меня нет лечащего врача, нейрохирург вроде как устранил задачу,  остальные неврологи просто консультируют, из за этого всего получается что я одна, сама со своей болью...вот поэтому и прошу ясность и чёткость в ответах...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2022)

Лекарства по интернету не назначают. Давайте вернёмся к тому, что я написал. По первой цели и по первым задачам и по способам достижения этих задач. Тут есть непонимание. Или давайте каждую ситуацию разберём ещё раз в отдельности, начинаете спрашивать.


----------



## Алена 231506 (31 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...давайте каждую ситуацию разберём ещё раз в отдельности, начинаете спрашивать.


@Доктор Ступин   13.10 прошла операция, принимала с 18.10- мидокалм 2 р по 150 убрала, сейчас баклосан по 20 на ночь,  неделинейромедин 2р-пью ещё,  пентоксифиллин 3р - пью ещё, мильгамма 3р-пью ещё, аркоксию 90-1 р пила 1 неделю убрала, заменили ибупрофен 200-3 раза,
Немного прошли мурашки в стопе % на 20, но ещё есть , долго ходить из-за этого не могу появляется боль в ноге, начинаю хромать переходит в икру и выше по задней стороне ноги (правой), онемение пальцев от мизинца до среднего так и есть, в стопе под пальцами как будто кусок мяса лежит при сгибании пальцев чувствую и сшито буд-то нитками,  в пальцах от мизинца до среднего мурашки также,  в икре сзади есть боль при хотьбе и если надавить даже не сильно, боль под коленом под чашечкой выше по ноге и ягодице тоже она ноющая,  практически постоянная, отдаёт в кончик,  при ЛФК лежа ногу правую тянет при любом движении кроме сгибания и разжигание пальцев на ноге, при лежании на правом боку с подушкой и без между ног, нога кажется немеет , есть боль в тазобедр.суставе, если раскаиваться то боль в ноге утихает, но так как в пятке мурашки и ощущения мяча с иголкам, долго не могу ходить больно, иду ложиться...
Утром когда встаю такая боль скручиваюшаяся в ноге , колющая, если походить- немного проходит, когда хожу ногу стягивает как-то,  боль на 6-7, или привыкаю не пойму....при положении лежа на спине в копчике есть ноющая боль на 4 балла, в ноге по всей задней поверхности тоже есть ноющая боль на 4-5баллов, 😔😔😔😭
ЛФК делаю в положении лежа не сложные и чтобы сильно в ногу не отдавала...
Если смотреть на пальцы ног и сравнить с левой ногой то они толще, цвет у ноги такой красно-серый какой-то...боль за 2 недели не стала меньше, обезболивающие возможно помогают или привыкаю...спать стала почти нормально дня 3 думаю из-за баклосана 😭😭 неужели это все не пройдет
Что вообще происходит со мной? Я не сижу, глубоких наклонов  не делаю, тяжёлое не поднимаю, на аппликаторе лежу, стою...неужели от операции осложнения?

@Доктор Ступин  ещё при сгибании ноги в положении лежа отдаёт в ягодицу и в бедро..😭😭😭

@Доктор Ступин   ногу на ночь мажу спрей меновазин,  на время немного лучше, но под коленом адски больно..и жжёт после спрея ...
Просто лежу есть дискомфорт в позвоночнике в месте операции и в копчике. 
Ну и как делать зарядку ЛФК если больно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   13.10 прошла операция, принимала с 18.10- мидокалм 2 р по 150 убрала, сейчас баклосан по 20 на ночь,


Зачем? У Вас же слабость ноги и нет острой боли?



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> неделинейромедин 2р-пью ещё,


Почему не три?



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> пентоксифиллин 3р - пью ещё, мильгамма 3р-пью ещё,


Хорошо.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> аркоксию 90-1 р пила 1 неделю убрала, заменили ибупрофен 200-3 раза,


Если нет острой боли, то этот препарат не помогает. Вам легче от него?



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Немного прошли мурашки в стопе % на 20, но ещё есть ,


И до года может быть.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> долго ходить из-за этого не могу появляется боль в ноге, начинаю хромать переходит в икру и выше по задней стороне ноги (правой),


Боль плохо. Пробовали ходить с держателем стопы?
Чуть выше мы эту тему уже разбирали.
Вообще очень сложно, Вы не отвечаете на вопросы, а пытаетесь изложить только свои мысли. Ваши мысли прекрасные. Но они не уложены в порядок. Хотите уложить их в порядок – пытайтесь отвечать по моему образцу. 1.2.3….



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> онемение пальцев от мизинца до среднего так и есть, в стопе под пальцами как будто кусок мяса лежит при сгибании пальцев чувствую и сшито буд-то нитками,  в пальцах от мизинца до среднего мурашки также,


Уже говорили. Что это может быть целый год. Может даже остаться навсегда. Задачи не мурашки, с мурашками жить можно. Задача – чтобы не было боли, и не было слабости.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> в икре сзади есть боль при хотьбе и если надавить даже не сильно, боль под коленом под чашечкой выше по ноге и ягодице тоже она ноющая,  практически постоянная, отдаёт в кончик,  при ЛФК лежа ногу правую тянет при любом движении кроме сгибания и разжигание пальцев на ноге, при лежании на правом боку с подушкой и без между ног, нога кажется немеет , есть боль в тазобедр.суставе, если раскаиваться то боль в ноге утихает, но так как в пятке мурашки и ощущения мяча с иголкам, долго не могу ходить больно, иду ложиться...


Ложиться надо из-за боли. Ложиться из-за мурашек – не надо. Любую боль надо терпеть. Но до уровня – чуть-чуть. То есть все эти Ваши упражнения должны выполняться до боли, чуть-чуть на боль, но не через боль. Регулярно несколько раз в день. Как только выйдете на работу будет выполнять тоже регулярно, но несколько раз в неделю.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Утром когда встаю такая боль скручиваюшаяся в ноге , колющая, если походить- немного проходит, когда хожу ногу стягивает как-то,  боль на 6-7, или привыкаю не пойму....при положении лежа на спине в копчике есть ноющая боль на 4 балла, в ноге по всей задней поверхности тоже есть ноющая боль на 4-5баллов, 😔😔😔😭


Если больно пять баллов по пятибалльной системе, то Вы должны кричать от боли. Как-то баллы надо пересчитать.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ЛФК делаю в положении лежа не сложные и чтобы сильно в ногу не отдавала...


Порядок упражнений мы уже с Вами разбирали.
Повторюсь, делать надо до боли, чуть-чуть на боль, но не через боль. Если Вы не будете делать упражнения на боль, то боль не будет двигаться. Задача упражнения сделать так, чтобы Вам было больно только в момент упражнения. Тогда повседневная жизнь будет казаться хорошей.



> Если смотреть на пальцы ног и сравнить с левой ногой то они толще, цвет у ноги такой красно-серый какой-то...боль за 2 недели не стала меньше, обезболивающие возможно помогают или привыкаю...спать стала почти нормально дня 3 думаю из-за баклосана 😭😭 неужели это все не пройдёт


Чуть выше уже написал. Не ради трофического синдрома. С этим надо бороться тем, чтобы делать упражнения, делать массаж, а лучше всего лимфодренаж, принимать Детралекс, как препарат, улучшающий венозный отток.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Что вообще происходит со мной? Я не сижу, глубоких наклонов  не делаю, тяжёлое не поднимаю, на аппликаторе лежу, стою...неужели от операции осложнения?


Вам достаточно осложнений от самой грыжи. Задачу, связанную с устранением боли, операция решила. Теперь вторая задача. Восстановление ноги. Чуть выше порядок восстановления ноги описан, разберите его ещё раз. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  ещё при сгибании ноги в положении лежа отдаёт в ягодицу и в бедро..😭😭😭
> 
> @Доктор Ступин   ногу на ночь мажу спрей меновазин,  на время немного лучше, но под коленом адски больно..и жжёт после спрея ...
> Просто лежу есть дискомфорт в позвоночнике в месте операции и в копчике.
> Ну и как делать зарядку ЛФК если больно?


До боли, чуть-чуть на боль, но не через боль. И главное несколько раз в день, но каждый раз чуть-чуть увеличивая подвижность.


----------



## Алена 231506 (1 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зачем? У Вас же слабость ноги и нет острой боли?


Боль при легком нажатии под коленом, икре, ягодице есть.

@Доктор Ступин Нейромедин 3р стала пить



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боль плохо. Пробовали ходить с держателем стопы?


Нет...я хожу в мягких сланцах, если с голой пяткой,  в обуви где нет такой подошвы мягкой, то больно пятку очень...сразу боль переходит в икру, под коленом, ягодицу и ниже...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если больно пять баллов по пятибалльной системе, то Вы должны кричать от боли. Как-то баллы надо пересчитать.


@Доктор Ступин Тогда на 2 балла если по 5 балльной шкале.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... выше уже написал. Не ради трофического синдрома. С этим надо бороться тем, чтобы делать упражнения, делать массаж, а лучше всего лимфодренаж, принимать Детралекс, как препарат, улучшающий венозный отток.


@Доктор Ступин  какой можно массаж? Пробовали массаж на ногу, но в местах где писала больно даже при лёгком нажатии,  как его делать? Как делать лимфодренаж? Или кто может делать? Или можно самой сухой щёткой? Если можно самой то могу, и подключу детралекс.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ложиться надо из-за боли. Ложиться из-за мурашек – не надо. Любую боль надо терпеть. Но до уровня – чуть-чуть.


@Доктор Ступин  я и ложусь из-за боли...хожу, стою,  что делаю,  после хождения / где-то стою по дому около часа начинаются мурашки в пятке, затем боль, она переходит в ногу выше и иду ложусь.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если нет острой боли, то этот препарат не помогает. Вам легче от него?


@Доктор Ступин  мне кажется нет...но если есть какая-то давящая боль в области операции то да они помогают.

@Доктор Ступин  я их пью думая что всё таки они уберут боль в ноге (подколенной чашечке, ягодичной мышцы,  икрононожной мышцы  но они не убирают...как убрать эту боль? ЛФК? Что эта за боль?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Боль при легком нажатии под коленом, икре, ягодице есть.


Опять непонятно. Боли при нажатии! А если не нажимать?



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Нейромедин 3р стала пить


хорошо



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Нет...я хожу в мягких сланцах, если с голой пяткой,  в обуви где нет такой подошвы мягкой, то больно пятку очень...сразу боль переходит в икру, под коленом, ягодицу и ниже...


?! Надо разбираться, не стандартно. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин Тогда на 2 балла если по 5 балльной шкале.


уже лучше



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  какой можно массаж? Пробовали массаж на ногу, но в местах где писала больно даже при лёгком нажатии,  как его делать? Как делать лимфодренаж? Или кто может делать? Или можно самой сухой щёткой? Если можно самой то могу, и подключу детралекс.


Значит, надо начинать выше и на больное место, только поглаживание!Это как ребёнку. Иногда даже просто дуешь. И даже от этого лучше. Но постепенно все надо наращивать.
Работа с больными мышцами это обязательный фактор. И если нет фактора внешнего воздействия – того же массажа, значит надо ЛФК, значит надо создавать возвышенное положение для ноги.
И все же я бы сделал ультразвук. Не пропустить поражение вен. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  я и ложусь из-за боли...хожу, стою,  что делаю,  после хождения / где-то стою по дому около часа начинаются мурашки в пятке, затем боль, она переходит в ногу выше и иду ложусь.


Значит, надо каждый час укладываться на  5-10 минут, пока пройдёт боль, но старайтесь каждый раз к часу прибавлять 3-5 минут. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  мне кажется нет...но если есть какая-то давящая боль в области операции то да они помогают.


Давящая боль – скорее хроническая боль. Моё мнение: надо перепробовать препараты при хроническом болевом синдроме. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  я их пью думая что всё таки они уберут боль в ноге (подколенной чашечке, ягодичной мышцы,  икрононожной мышцы  но они не убирают...как убрать эту боль? ЛФК? Что эта за боль?


Если препараты для острых болей не убирают боль, значит, нужно переходить на препараты при хроническом болевом синдроме.
Использовать комплексный подход. Работаю с больными местами, если это конечно не вены, и при помощи физиотерапии и при помощи ЛФК и при помощи правильного массажа.
Даже если медицинские возможности ограничены, то всегда есть самомассаж, всегда есть домашняя физиотерапия, всегда есть домашняя рефлексотерапия, а уж ЛФК домашнего очень много.


----------



## Алена 231506 (2 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опять непонятно. Боли при нажатии! А если не нажимать


@Доктор Ступин   есть в икре..вчера была у невролога, трогал мышцы спины, мягкие сказал,  понажимал в ягодице, ниже её, нещнаю как называется место под попой,  подколенной чашечки, икре, сказал нерв ещё зажат от отека или не дай бог припаялся к рубцу или спайкам (но ответил что для рубца ещё рано) сказал мазать где шов рядом демексид гель, и к тем таблеткам добавил  таблетки габапентин и схему к нему.
ЛФК делала до боли легкое, сейчас ваше начинаю делать, на животе страшно ещё.

@Доктор Ступин   также сказал подключить магниты, на ЛФК в реабилитационный центр записана на 7.11.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... вчера была у невролога, трогал мышцы спины, мягкие сказал,  понажимал в ягодице, ниже её, нещнаю как называется место под попой,  подколенной чашечки, икре, сказал нерв ещё зажат от отека или не дай бог припаялся к рубцу или спайкам (но ответил что для рубца ещё рано) сказал мазать где шов рядом демексид гель, и к тем таблеткам добавил  таблетки габапентин и схему к нему.
> ЛФК делала до боли легкое, сейчас ваше начинаю делать, на животе страшно ещё.
> 
> @Доктор Ступин   также сказал подключить магниты, на ЛФК в реабилитационный центр записана на 7.11.


Отлично лечат.
Все правильно.
Мы даже для этого свою мазь придумали. И вместо димексида используем Тизоль. По заявлению производителя он проникает гораздо глубже, чем Димеамид.

Это из каких упражнений Вы начинаете делать. Если там есть упражнения лёжа на животе. С середины?


----------



## Алена 231506 (4 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отлично лечат.
> Все правильно.
> Мы даже для этого свою мазь придумали. И вместо димексида используем Тизоль. По заявлению производителя он проникает гораздо глубже, чем Димеамид.
> 
> Это из каких упражнений Вы начинаете делать. Если там есть упражнения лёжа на животе. С середины?


@Доктор Ступин   упражнения ваши первого месяца после операции


----------



## Алена 231506 (4 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мы даже для этого свою мазь придумали.


@Доктор Ступин   а как можно вашу мазь заказать? И вот прекрепила скрин упражнений и вот делаю до лежа на животе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   упражнения ваши первого месяца после операции


Ага. Понятно.
А попробуйте по неделе вот эти:
Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине​*9. Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде *(с картинками)
*10. Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде *(с картинками)
*11. Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии *(с картинками)



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   а как можно вашу мазь заказать?


Конечно


			https://www.ozon.ru/product/balzam-sistemy-zdorovya-doktora-stupina-333840322/?sh=UUkrmzgOng
		




Алена 231506 написал(а):


> И вот прекрепила скрин упражнений и вот делаю до лежа на животе


Для начала с подушкой под живот.


----------



## Алена 231506 (6 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин   подскажите пожалуйста, когда ложусь на бок где больная нога,  ощущение,  что передавливается внутри что-то,  из-за этого нога немеет больше, стнутость в ноге увеличивается..под онемевшими пальцами ещё больше становится стянутость и залипает что-то...что это такое?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   подскажите пожалуйста, когда ложусь на бок где больная нога,  ощущение,  что передавливается внутри что-то,  из-за этого нога немеет больше, стнутость в ноге увеличивается..под онемевшими пальцами ещё больше становится стянутость и залипает что-то...что это такое?


Синдром грушевидной мышцы, трохантерит.


----------



## Алена 231506 (6 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Синдром грушевидной мышцы, трохантерит.


@Доктор Ступин  это лечится? Звучит страшно..что делать с этим?

@Доктор Ступин   скажите это последствие операции? Откуда столько побочек после операции? Порэз, остатки боли или зажатость нерва, это?! То что вы выше написали...как все это победить? Как решить все эти проблемы?


----------



## Натик82 (6 Ноя 2022)

@Алена 231506, доброй ночи Алёна,я тоже из Красноярска,в мае была операция.
Прочитала вашу историю,как все это знакомо! Но могу вас успокоить,все это только первые пару тройку месяцев.
Пейте препараты,и исключайте нагрузки, и наклоны,я и сейчас стараюсь наклоны не делать,все делаю через присест.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  это лечится? Звучит страшно..что делать с этим?


Лечиться.
Сперва бы определиться, правильно это или нет, а это должен сделать врач.
Как вариант, сделать УЗИ седалищного нерва и грушевидной мышцы, и тазобедренного сустава на трохантерит.
Но в любом случае ЛФК для грушевидной.
Наш вариант можем прислать, тогда письмо на sfp05@mail.ru



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   скажите это последствие операции? Откуда столько побочек после операции?


Это все продолжение болезни.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Порэз, остатки боли или зажатость нерва, это?! То что вы выше написали...как все это победить? Как решить все эти проблемы?


Всегда нужен врач.
А пока ЛФК.


----------



## Алена 231506 (7 Ноя 2022)

Натик82 написал(а):


> Алёна,я тоже из Красноярска,в мае была операция.
> Прочитала вашу историю,как все это знакомо! Но могу вас успокоить,все это только первые пару тройку месяцев.


Получается 6 месяцев? 😭😭😭 Боже ....😭😭😭 у меня маленький ребёнок  ...😭😭😭 помощники мои уедут уже 20.11..останусь одна...
У вас все прошло? Или нет? Где оперировались?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... сделать УЗИ седалищного нерва и грушевидной мышцы, и тазобедренного сустава на трохантерит.


@Доктор Ступин   спасибо...учту ваши рекомендации,  на реабелитация меня ещё не взяли на лфк, сказали ещё неделю ...назначили магнит-алмаг, и лазер...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лечиться.
> Сперва бы определиться, правильно это или нет, а это должен сделать врач.


@Доктор Ступин  к сожалению врач отсутствует,  так приходи/уходи...нет конкретного...да идти к кому незнаю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... к сожалению врач отсутствует...


Тогда ЛФК, в том числе специальное для грушевидки, аппликатор и компрессы с мазью.


----------



## Алена 231506 (8 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин  подскажите какие компрессы? Хожу на алмаг на ногу и лазер на поясницу..это эффективно?

@Доктор Ступин  на аппликаторе лежать, стоять?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  подскажите какие компрессы?


Либо наша мазь:


			https://системы-здоровья.рф/product/balzam_doktora_stupina-430790/
		

И наш термоаппликатор:


			https://системы-здоровья.рф/product/termoapplikator_poyasnitsa-430909/
		


Либо сделать самому:
 Диклофенак + Димексид + спортивная разогревающая мазь, все по 1 см смешать и втереть в больное место (можем прислать свою мазь). И после мази укрыть пищевой пленкой на 1 час.



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Хожу на алмаг на ногу и лазер на поясницу..это эффективно?


Вот если бы то же, но высокой интенсивности...



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  на аппликаторе лежать, стоять?


Лежать.
И лежать до мази!


----------



## Алена 231506 (26 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин   здравствуйте,  прошёл уже месяц после моей операции даже 1.5, сказать что стало лучше,  нет, прошла сеансы алмаг-10, токи-10, лазер-10, дня 3 было нормально,  сейчас снова болит икра в ноге, в бедре, ягодичная мышца вообщем все по задней стороне в ноге (в икре боль что ложить ногу прямо на матрац вообще не возможно), была на ЛФК, может они сильно мне упражнения дали болит ещё сильнее, порэз так и есть, онемение пальцев есть, на носочках не стою, пью нейромедин 3т 3р в д, пентоксифиллин также 3 раза, тиктоцид 1т  утром, артру 1т утром, омез 2р, сирдалуд и баклосан на ночь, стала со вчера пить мильгамму, опять пью обезболы, аркоксию 120, помогает уснуть на часа 4, потом опять боль...ставила уколы аксамон 10 дней, не поняла эффекта..
Советовали узи выше вы мне, не попала, маленький ребёнок,  не с кем оставить...
Посоветовали мэлсмон проставить...как думаете поможет? Ходить долго не могу из-за порэза, начинает болеть стопа, потом бедро, резкая усталость...
Что ещё мне предпринять? Оперирующий хирург не отвечает на звонки и смс ..
Опять слезы,  опять боль...

@Доктор Ступин  на апликаторе лежу, стою сколько могу, ношу ещё корсет, снимала раза 3 минут на 15, дышать легче, моюсь без корсета, ещё не сижу совсем и не пробовала, в туалете на 🚽 не сижу совсем никак....по дому конечно делаю дела...хожу в мягких сланцах, так иначе не возможно...
ЛФК пока дома делала лежа было нормально,  как пришла к ним, хуже стало...немного проходит нога от обезболивающего делаю ЛФК дома такие чтобы не сильно больно было икре...мажу на спине и копчик демексид, брызгаю меновазин на ногу, горит мёрзнет....и ещё дома 26 тепла, а меня прям к вечеру мороз одолевает...лежу под 3 одеялами...боли в спине нет, ощущения трения там, давит что-то но не всегда, нога вот главная боль...по 10 бальной шкале, боль на 6, иногда жжёт,  крутит, тянет..устала от этой выматывающего состояния.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин   здравствуйте,  прошёл уже месяц после моей операции даже 1.5, сказать что стало лучше,  нет, прошла сеансы алмаг-10, токи-10, лазер-10, дня 3 было нормально,  сейчас снова болит икра в ноге, в бедре, ягодичная мышца вообщем все по задней стороне в ноге (в икре боль что ложить ногу прямо на матрац вообще не возможно), была на ЛФК, может они сильно мне упражнения дали болит ещё сильнее, порэз так и есть, онемение пальцев есть, на носочках не стою, пью нейромедин 3т 3р в д, пентоксифиллин также 3 раза, тиктоцид 1т  утром, артру 1т утром, омез 2р, сирдалуд и баклосан на ночь, стала со вчера пить мильгамму, опять пью обезболы, аркоксию 120, помогает уснуть на часа 4, потом опять боль...ставила уколы аксамон 10 дней, не поняла эффекта..
> Советовали узи выше вы мне, не попала, маленький ребёнок,  не с кем оставить...
> Посоветовали мэлсмон проставить...как думаете поможет? Ходить долго не могу из-за порэза, начинает болеть стопа, потом бедро, резкая усталость...
> Что ещё мне предпринять? Оперирующий хирург не отвечает на звонки и смс ..
> Опять слезы,  опять боль...


Если лечиться не получается, то значит нужны препараты для хронической боли - антидепрессант и антиконвульсант.
Но к врачу надо, вариант с локальным введение препаратов - так же возможное решение. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ...мажу на спине и копчик демексид, брызгаю меновазин на ногу, горит мёрзнет....и ещё дома 26 тепла, а меня прям к вечеру мороз одолевает...лежу под 3 одеялами...боли в спине нет, ощущения трения там, давит что-то но не всегда, нога вот главная боль...по 10 бальной шкале, боль на 6, иногда жжёт,  крутит, тянет..устала от этой выматывающего состояния.


Габапентин принимаете?


----------



## Алена 231506 (27 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Габапентин принимаете?


@Доктор Ступин  габапентин уже нет недели 1.5 как кончились и не брала больше...нужно ещё? К нх завтра иду...что спросит не знаю....расскажу как есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... габапентин уже нет недели 1.5 как кончились и не брала больше...нужно ещё?


Прием Габапентина при хроническом болевом синдроме - стандарт.


----------



## Алена 231506 (28 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прием Габапентина при хроническом болевом синдроме - стандарт.


@Доктор Ступин  стандарт чего? Пожизненного приёма? Или что?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2022)

Если другого способа убрать боль нет, то и пожизненного.
Но пока задача - поиск способов лечения проблемы и пока идет поиск - обеспечения терпимости боли.
Поэтому антиконвульсант и антидепрессант должны быть частью лечебного процесса.


----------



## Алена 231506 (28 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, (принимаю мильгамма 1т/3р, нейромедин 3р/1т, тирктоцид 1т утром, артра 1т утром, омез утро/вечер, габапентин 3 р/1т, хочу увеличить по схеме, демексид на место копчика и около шва, вольтарен на колена и бедро правое,
 была сегодня у нейрохирурга,  как нестранно он взял меня. Не сказав я вас не видел при операции, осмотрел лежа на спине на животе давил в область копчика и где-то там выше справа оооочень больно, проверял молоточком,. Сопротивление или силу в ногах есть, колол онемевшие места на больной ноге правой и на здоровой левой чувствую боль одинаково и вот что пишет... (файл прикрепляю)



@Доктор Ступин  что посоветуйте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2022)

Как написано.
ЛФК для грушевидной добавить.
Нужна физиотерапия.


----------



## Алена 231506 (28 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, да помню...вы мне присылали...добавлю..болело очееень...какое физиотерапию делать? 2.12 пойду к физиотерапевт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... какое физиотерапию делать?


Ту, что у них работает.


----------



## Елена В. (28 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин  подскажите пожалуйста, кормить больной нерв это нейромидин или витамины В (или вместе?), и чтобы питание доходило это пентоксифиллин? Правильно? И какими курсами это должно быть ваше мнение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2022)

Елена В. написал(а):


> ... кормить больной нерв это нейромидин или витамины В (или вместе?), и чтобы питание доходило это пентоксифиллин? Правильно? И какими курсами это должно быть ваше мнение?


Вместе.
Пока есть слабость. По три месяца целый год. Через 3 месяца, можно 2-4 недели перерыва.


----------



## Алена 231506 (29 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ту, что у них работает.


@Доктор Ступин  в пк физиопрепараты старше меня лет так на 20...даже не знаю что предложат...алмаг...всем его питают..толку нет от него...у них есть лазер лет по 70, эл.фарез такой-же старичок., алмаг ☝😊 токи г.в.1951, какие-то очки как при ядерном взрыве.....подскажите что из современного можно..поищу 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  в пк физиопрепараты старше меня лет так на 20...даже не знаю что предложат...алмаг...всем его питают..толку нет от него...у них есть лазер лет по 70, эл.фарез такой-же старичок., алмаг ☝😊 токи г.в.1951, какие-то очки как при ядерном взрыве.....подскажите что из современного можно..поищу 🙏🙏🙏


Высокоинтенсивный лазер - SIS
Высокоинтенсивная магнитно-импульсная терапия - HIL


----------



## Елена В. (29 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста, вы нигде не пишете про важность ходьбы. Насколько важно для восстановления ходить и ходить много? (5000 шагов у меня это много, возможно я заблуждаюсь)

Извините, что в чужой теме..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2022)

Елена В. написал(а):


> Насколько важно для восстановления ходить и ходить много?


Важно. Но не отменяет ЛФК.


----------



## Алена 231506 (11 Дек 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Высокоинтенсивный лазер - SIS
> Высокоинтенсивная магнитно-импульсная терапия - HIL


Здравствуйте @Доктор Ступин  , лазер я проходила, но вот в магните отказали на спину  из за гемангиомы, делают токи эл.фарез на ногу...+ подключили массаж на ноги, очееень больно конечно, терапию принимаю...ЛФК дома делаю..
Но почему нога такая тяжёлая (тяжесть постоянно), отчего это? Это проходит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> ... лазер я проходила, но вот в магните отказали на спину  из за гемангиомы,


Вообще то должно быть наоборот. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> делают токи эл.фарез на ногу...+ подключили массаж на ноги, очееень больно конечно, терапию принимаю...ЛФК дома делаю..
> Но почему нога такая тяжёлая (тяжесть постоянно), отчего это?


От поражения нерва. 



Алена 231506 написал(а):


> Это проходит?


Конечно!
Все проходит!


----------

